# bichir hel[p plz!!!!



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

i bought a dino bichir small about 1.5 weeks ago has been fine and have been feeding him shrimp pellets, he is in with 3 large guppies and 2 small angelfish and 3 glolight tetras in a 20 he has a red spot (large) on his left side and is acting strange he is now floating upside in the large bag i quarantined him in to prevent any spread of parasitre or watever, i had no other place 2 put him
any ideas on wat it is or any help plzzz! thank you veyr much


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you post a picture? I just bought a Bichir and so far so good for me. What are your water parameters?


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

when i checked the amonia was .25 and ph 7.2 all other fish r fine though


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would suggest a water change to get the ammonia down. and if he's still in the bag move him to something a little more permenant like a large bowl or bucket with an air stone while this gets figured out.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't leave him in the bag too long. I would put in fresh water if you could, non-tank water.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

So I guess this isy first reply to say, you should not have bought that fish... Um, I don't wanna be ugly or mean sounding, but a Birchir shouldnt be in such a small tank (unless your planning on getting a bigger tank soon). Also your gonna start missing guppies and tetras. Our 6" ornate Birchir was in a hundred gallon, and picked off 1 bala shark(3"), 1 panda barb(2"), and a green tiger barb. All fast fish... 
Picture would be helpful... But my first instant is that it's not disease, but an injury. What decor do you have in your tank? Birchirs can get very agitated and kind of thrash around, often scrapping or bruising themselves. 
Definitly you should at least find a 5gl bucket to put it in ASAP.
they are tough critters...
"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow Doc! I knew they were carnivours and semi aggresive, but I didn't realize they were that aggressive/carnivorus.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Yup! Fat belly Mr. B is his name  he was relocated to our 30gl ornamental goldfish tank till I get the 130gl carnivore tank up next month. If it's the same size as it's head, it'll end up in it's mouth.
I feed mine big chunks of crawfish, langastino, squid, or beef heart. (grape sized).
Here's a link for compatibility... Ornate bichir tankmates - MonsterFishKeepers.com
He may be able to go in your chiclid tank.

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Now that is a perfect compatibility list. I currently have him secluded in a smaller tank with a Brown Knifefish and a Killi. Working how I want to arrange all my fish/tanks at the moment.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Super excited, just got to watch my Bichir eat some freeze dried shrimp I tossed in there. And yup it was a big piece he was just chomping, chomping, chomping away. It was awesome.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

yea it was too late within an hour of notciing the mark he died and when i brought him 2 my lfs they squezzed the bulge and parasite came out so they gave me prazilpro to kill it , it was some worm cant remember the long name, and yea he was mayb 4" and i was gonna move him eventually used the money to get a golden killi  much better for my tank anyway


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Careful with the Killi, they tend to spook and jump out of the water. I just had one jump out of the tank, didn't find him until it was to late. =(


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Bummer.... 
As I mentioned we separated our Birchir, I put him in a tank with 3 large ornamental GF..
Well he started chompin the tail of the Oranda, and this morning I found that half the Oranda's Wen ("bubbles" on the head/ fatty tissue) was missing as well as partial eye and more finnage. Poor guy is now in hospital  

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to be redoing my little tanks tomorrow think the bichir and knife fish will be moving to the accidental guppy tank. Stupid things are still pushing babies out it's crazy. Maybe between those 2 they will help to curb the guppy population.


----------

